# Craftsman edge guide



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking for a manual or any paper work on this Craftsman guide I have and never used and can't figure out how to use. Also can it be used for circle cutting? Sorry I cannot post a URL yet.
TIA
Bob


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob, if you have a model number, you may/might find a manual here...

www.searspartsdirect.com

Also if you post the model, someone may have info on it!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll have to look again but I do not remember seeing any numbers on it.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I did not get a chance to go outside to look for a number on my Sears router guide but looked on line & Sears ha a item# 00925179000P Model# 25179 on the guide online. Anyone have any info on this unit? Mine Is about 25 years old and never used. 
Bob


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok lets see if I can post a URL now. Sears.com
This is the guide I have, not sure if I have all the parts or not but I think I do.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good News,
Call off the search dogs I finally found the manual for my Craftsman #25179.
And yes it does do circles, that makes me happy as I have a jig for larger circles and this will do smaller circles. There were a couple of pieces in there I had no idea what to do with them & now I know.
Thanks again guys
tvman44
Bob


----------



## danrafter44 (Jul 2, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Good News,
> Call off the search dogs I finally found the manual for my Craftsman #25179.
> And yes it does do circles, that makes me happy as I have a jig for larger circles and this will do smaller circles. There were a couple of pieces in there I had no idea what to do with them & now I know.
> Thanks again guys
> ...


Did you find your own owners manual or did you find one online or one to purchase? I have the same router jig but no paperwork. I'm stumped on how to set it up for circles.

I found an owners manual on eBay for $16...that's 3 times what I paid for the jig at a garage sale!

Anyway, any help would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dan.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dan,
I found my original paper work.
If you send me your E_Mail address I will scan mine later today and send to you as well as uploading to this site.
Bob



danrafter44 said:


> Did you find your own owners manual or did you find one online or one to purchase? I have the same router jig but no paperwork. I'm stumped on how to set it up for circles.
> 
> I found an owners manual on eBay for $16...that's 3 times what I paid for the jig at a garage sale!
> 
> Anyway, any help would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I scanned my manual for the Craftsman #25179 Edge Guide & up loaded it to the router manual section on this forum.
tvman44
Bob



danrafter44 said:


> Did you find your own owners manual or did you find one online or one to purchase? I have the same router jig but no paperwork. I'm stumped on how to set it up for circles.
> 
> I found an owners manual on eBay for $16...that's 3 times what I paid for the jig at a garage sale!
> 
> Anyway, any help would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## MrFTAMan (Apr 11, 2009)

Where can I find the manual on the jig?


----------

